# igloo



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

since the night i got sage, she has had this shoe box that she loves. she is always in it and that is where she would go if she didn't want me to hold her to escape. Finally i said enough is enough. the box was getting old and dirty and smelly (she never pooped in it!) and i went out and bought her a nice big purple igloo. So, i took the box ( sage huffed and puffed and said "you better give it back!") Then i put the igloo in her cage and sage went right in. i was so happy then she turned around huffed and walked away into her litter box and went to sleep! in her litter box :evil: errrr :roll: She wont go in it, unless she is sleeping somewhere and i put it over her. then she MIGHT stay but usually no ... 

What should i do?? give her the stupid smelly free box back or just keep the igloo in there and hope she just gets used to it? :?:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh the fun that can be a hedgehog. I have one who if I wash her sleeping blanket she won't use it! She will crawl under her liner instead. I have to hold her in a blanket to ensure it starts to smell like her before I put it in her cage and expect her to use it.

Did she have anything in her box to snuggle into? If not, try adding some cloth to snuggle in in the igloo. And if that doesn't work, try holding her with the cloth for a night or two and then put it in the igloo. Maybe she will get the idea its a good place to sleep.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

all of the little fleece pieces and her little fleece blanket was in the box and i put it in the igloo before washing them for the smell and still nothing. :roll:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

do you still have the box?..if so maybe try putting part of it around the inside of the entrance to the igloo...see if that helps


----------



## hndspk (Aug 28, 2008)

my little guy wont use his igloo unless it has fleece wrapped around it. I think it's because it's too see-through and lets too much light in. So I made a 'bag' out of fleece and put the igloo inside it and now that's all he'll use. He used to bury himself under the liner but now he loves his igloo


----------



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

hndspk said:


> my little guy wont use his igloo unless it has fleece wrapped around it. I think it's because it's too see-through and lets too much light in. So I made a 'bag' out of fleece and put the igloo inside it and now that's all he'll use. He used to bury himself under the liner but now he loves his igloo


i also think its that too much light comes in, nancy(the hedgie den) makes some really nice igloo cover(i just ordered one and cannt wait for it to come).


----------

